# 80 Ozark acres for $88,000



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

A close friend is needing to sell 80 acres in Douglas County Missouri. 2 Ponds, at least 2 springs, about 1/2 open (for cattle) and enough pine to build a cabin. Electricity, phone and DSL to the front of the property. Less than 1/4 mile to Mark Twain Natl. forest. Really nice property. I've hunted there for may years(great). PM me and I will get everyone in contact.


----------

